# Cách làm đẹp cho phụ nữ



## Ái My

Làn da bị sạm đen hoặc có nhiều vết xỉn màu có thể là do yếu tố di truyền, tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời hoặc do thói quen sinh hoạt kém khoa học của chị em. Vậy để khắc phục tình trạng này, dưới đây, chúng tôi chia sẻ cho bạn cách làm trắng da bằng mật ong có thể thực hiện đơn giản tại nhà.

*Mật ong nguyên chất làm trắng da*

Thành phần trong mật ong có chứa chất sắt, Vitamin B, C, E... canxi, photpho... có công dụng dưỡng ẩm, làm trắng sáng da, giảm vết thâm hiệu quả.

Với phương pháp làm trắng da bằng mật ong nguyên chất, bạn có thể thực hiện đơn giản theo các bước như sau:

Bước 1: Rửa mặt sạch bằng nước ấm. Dùng khăn mềm lau khô.

Bước 2: Thoa mật ong trực tiếp lên da.

Bước 3: Mát xa nhẹ nhàng liên tục khoảng 15 - 20 phút.

Bước 4: Rửa mặt lại bằng nước thật sạch.

*Làm trắng da bằng mật ong và cà chua*

Cà chua có chứa chất chống oxy hóa, Vitamin làm mờ các hắc sắc tố trên da và giúp trắng da hiệu quả. Vì vậy, ngoài phổ biến trong bữa ăn, cà chua còn là nguyên liệu không thể thiếu trong lĩnh vực làm đẹp

*Cách làm:*

Bước 1: Cà chua xay nhuyễn và trộn cùng mật ong.

Bước 2: Rửa mặt sạch bằng nước ấm rồi lau khô bằng khăn mềm.

Bước 3: Bôi hỗn hợp lên da. Mát xa nhẹ để dưỡng chất dễ thấm vào da.

Bước 4: Sau khoảng 20 phút thì bạn rửa mặt thật sạch lại lần nữa.

Chanh tươi từ lâu được biết đến là chất tẩy trắng da tự nhiên. Khi kết hợp với mật ong sẽ tạo nên hỗn hợp làm trắng da, tẩy tế bào chết, loại bỏ các vết thâm vô cùng hiệu quả.

*Chuẩn bị:*

1 muỗng cà phê mật ong.

1/2 quả chanh tươi.

*Cách làm:*

Bước 1: Chanh vắt lấy nước cốt trộn đều với mật ong.

Bước 2: Rửa mặt sạch và dùng khăn mềm lau khô.

Bước 3: Bôi hỗn hợp và mát xa nhẹ nhàng khoảng 20 phút.

Bước 4: Rửa sạch lại một lần nữa bằng nước ấm.

Khi chọn làm trắng da bằng mật ong, chị em cần lưu ý một số điều như sau:

- Không bôi hỗn hợp quá gần mắt tránh kích ứng làm tổn thương mắt.

- Không bôi hỗn hợp quá 30 phút trên da.

- Sử dụng mật ong nguyên chất để mang lại hiệu quả làm trắng tốt nhất.

- Hạn chế dùng mỹ phẩm có chứa hóa chất hoặc độ cồn cao làm mất cân bằng ẩm độ trên da. Nên tẩy trang đúng cách sau khi trang điểm.

- Hạn chế tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời, che chắn kỹ khi ra đường hoặc dùng kem chống nắng.

- Hạn chế ăn đồ cay nóng, sử dụng quá nhiều chất kích thích có hại.

- Nên uống đủ lượng nước mỗi ngày: 1,5 - 2 lít/ ngày/ người.

- Ăn nhiều rau xanh, hoa quả, tập luyện thể thao, nghỉ ngơi hợp lý.

- Tham khảo ý kiến từ chuyên gia khi muốn sử dụng thêm bất kỳ sản phẩm làm trắng nào cho da.

- Dừng ngay nếu việc bôi mật ong làm da bị ửng đỏ, ngứa ngáy, dị ứng hoặc gây ra một số bất thường khác.

Chúc bạn thành công với các cách làm trắng da tại nhà bằng mật ong
Nguồn: baomoi.com
Dẫn: do18.top


----------



## HOATRANG1989

cảm ơn bản để mình về thử áp dụng , da mình cũng ngăm đen


----------



## tongdaicloud

Mình cũng muốn làm đẹp, nhưng hay bị dị ứng quá


----------



## Nguyenthuylinh

*Làm bể bơi spa cần lưu ý những gì?*
Bể bơi spa hay còn gọi là bể bơi Jacuzzi ngày càng phổ biến nhờ công năng sử dụng của nó. Không chỉ dừng lại là một nơi để nghỉ ngơi, vận động, luyện tập thể dục thể thao,… bể bơi jacuzzi thực sự đã mang đến trải nghiệm massage, thư giãn không kém gì ở các spa chuyên nghiệp. Vậy, làm bể bơi spa cần lưu ý gì? Seapoolvn sẽ giúp các bạn hiểu rõ hơn về loại bể bơi này cũng như những vấn đề cần biết xung quanh nó.

Bể bơi spa là gì?
Bể bơi spa hay bể bơi jacuzzi là sản phẩm bắt nguồn từ bồn tắm của người Ý. Khác với các thết kế bể bơi bình thường, bể bơi spa có diện tích vừa hoặc nhỏ, kết hợp với hệ thống máy bơm nước bể bơi, thành bể thiết kế các vòi, lỗ để xịt nước. Bên dưới bể bơi có khá nhiều luồng nước tuần hoàn lưu thông liên tục nhằm tạo ra hiệu ứng massage. Bể bơi jacuzzi ngày nay xuất hiện nhiều ở các biệt thự, khách sạn, khu nghỉ dưỡng nhằm mang đến thiết kế hiện đại và chăm sóc sức khỏe khách hàng một cách tốt nhất.






*Mục đích sử dụng bể bơi spa*
Đúng như tên gọi, bể bơi spa được sử dụng để làm đẹp toàn thân, massage làm mịn làn da, kích thích lưu thông máu, cải thiện hệ cơ - xương,… giúp cho những khách hàng hay bị chứng nhức mỏi, đau vai gáy, đau lưng giảm bớt được triệu chứng bệnh. Với những khách hàng nữ, sử dụng bể bơi jacuzzi còn giúp tẩy bớt những chất nhờ, tế bào chết trên da, trả lại làn da khỏe mạnh. Đối với những người yêu thích bơi lội, sau thời gian bơi mệt mỏi, bạn có thể vào bể bơi spa để thư giãn cơ bắp.




Mục đích sử dụng bể bơi spa
Tại các khách sạn hay khu nghỉ dưỡng, việc đầu tư thêm bể bơi jacuzzi giúp thu hút khách hàng hơn. Bởi nhiều khách hàng có nhu cầu sử dụng bể bơi này để ngâm mình và giải tỏa căng thẳng. Đặc biệt, đặt bể bơi spa ở một địa điểm thích hợp, đó sẽ là điểm nhấn tinh tế và thẩm mỹ cho cả không gian. Âm thanh nhẹ nhàng từ nước chảy sẽ làm tinh thần của bạn sảng khoái và tốt hơn.


Làm bể bơi spa cần lưu ý gì?
CEO Nguyễn Dũng - giám đốc Công ty Thiết kế Thi công Xây dựng hồ bơi-bể bơi Seapoolvn, là một chuyên gia trong thiết kế thi công bể bơi cho biết: Những yếu tố quan trọng nhất khi làm một bể bơi sap là vị trí và kích thước bể, hệ thống máy lọc nước bể bơi tuần hoàn, các thiết bị tạo sóng, thiết bị khác như đèn, thang,…
Về vị trí và kích thước bể bơi spa
Bạn có thể lựa chọn thiết kế và thi công bể bơi jacuzzi trong nhà hoặc ngoài trời đều được. Đặt nó một mình hay bên cạnh, nối liền với bể bơi gia đình, bể bơi chung của khách sạn đều được. Với sự linh hoạt, bể bơi spa cũng có thể được đặt trên sân thượng nhằm mang đến cảm giác tươi mới. Tùy theo vị trí trống và nhu cầu sử dụng của bạn mà bạn có thể đặt bể bơi spa ở bất cứ vị trí nào.
*
vị trí và kích thước bể bơi spa*
Về kích thước, bể bơi spa nên vừa với không gian, không nên quá lớn hoặc quá bé sẽ làm mất điểm nhấn. Đặc biệt, cần phải lưu ý vị trí gần nguồn điện. Vì nước có thể văng ra trong qua trình sử dụng bể bơi khá nguy hiểm.
Hình dáng và màu sắc bể bơi jacuzzi
Theo các chuyên gia tư vấn khuyên, nếu sử dụng bể bơi spa hình tròn hoặc hình lục giác, bát giác sẽ mang lại hiệu quả massage tốt hơn. Do lúc này, tia nước sẽ lưu động và tiếp xúc nhiều với cơ thể bạn. Màu sắc của bể bơi bạn nên chọn là những màu gợi sự mát mẻ, nhẹ nhàng và phù hợp với cảnh quan xung quanh. Nếu bạn muốn tạo hiệu ứng hoặc có một không gian ấm áp, hãy sử dụng các loại đèn bể bơi như đèn led, đèn halogen để làm nổi bật màu sắc.




Hệ thống lọc nước, thiết bị tạo sóng spa
Cho dù là loại bể bơi nào, bạn cũng nên lựa chọn một máy lọc nước bể bơi làm việc hiệu quả. Điều này vừa giữ gìn vệ sinh bể bơi, vừa bảo vệ sức khỏe người dùng. Hệ thống lọc nước, cấp thoát nước phải hoạt động đồng bộ với nhau. Ngoài ra, đối với bể bơi jacuzzi, người ta phải lắp đặt thêm các thiết bị tạo sóng nhầm, sóng cuộn, sục khí, nén khí,… nhằm mang đến cảm giác nước chảy mềm mại, thư giãn toàn bộ cơ thể.
*Vật liệu thi công bể bơi spa*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có khá nhiều loại bể bơi jacuzzi đúc sẵn từ nhiều vật liệu khác nhau như: Bê tông, composite,… Bạn cũng có thể tự thiết kế và ốp thêm gạch men, sợi thủy tinh,… xuống đáy bể bơi để tạo nên nét độc đáo. Cho dù sử dụng vật liệu nào, bạn cũng cần phải kiểm tra độ chống thấm, chống trơn trượt của chúng trước khi đưa vào sử dụng.
Ngoài ra, để có một bể bơi spa hoàn hảo, bạn nên tìm nhà thầu uy tín. Công ty Thiết kế Thi công Xây dựng hồ bơi - bể bơi Seapoolvn hiện nay là một trong những đơn vị thi công chuyên nghiệp và uy tín. Seapoolvn có đội ngũ chuyên gia giàu kinh nghiệm, công nhân lành ngh, đồng thời chúng tôi cũng cung cấp các thiết bị bể bơi chính hãng. Quý khách hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua số điện thoại 0902 755 689 để được tư vấn thêm nhé!


----------



## KhoaDalat21

Cảm ơn những thông tin bổ ích của bạn


----------



## pixinavn

cảm ơn b, thông tin rất hữu ích


----------



## thutrang95

Sẽ lưu lại để tham khảo nè . Mình cũng hay sưu tầm cách chăm sóc da từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên.Và lựa chọn những sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên để sử dụng.Bạn có biết sản phẩm nào hữu ích chia sẻ mình với nhe .Cảm ơn bạn nè !


----------



## tongdaivpbx

cám ơn ad nhiều ạ
Dịch vụ Tổng Đài Ảo là dịch vụ Tổng đài điện thoại trên nền tảng điện toán đám mây kết hợp với công nghệ VoIP hiện đại nhằm cung cấp cho khách hàng các cuộc gọi chất lượng cao với chi phí thấp nhất. vpbx.vn/


----------

